
Assholes Don't Finish First - RamyHassan23
https://medium.com/@magdoub/assholes-dont-finish-first-a4e4a0dfaf8f
======
nugi
You could have more impact with a little less emphasis.

I think the point stands fine on its own. Some of the supporting ideas you
take as fact are still very much up for debate and will hurt your argument.

Maybe better stated as: 'You can be Assertive, without being an Asshole, but
those without a spine are not respected.'

------
Magdoub
Thanks for sharing, I always wondered if nice guys finish last or not. I like
your reference for the "Meh Guy" totally on point!

------
jacksparrow321
I disagree, I still believe that nice guys finish last. But that's an overall
good argument (y)

